#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Sobre o pessoal começar a pedir pra adicionar no MSN

## ruyneto

Pessoal vejo ultimamente no forum os novos usuarios ao fazer uma pergunta ja pedirem para adicionar no msn para ter a resposta ou apos algumas respostas pedir pra adicionar no msn, acho isso extremamente prejudicial ao forum pois daqui a pouco teremos o pessoal so resolvendo duvidas e ficando com as respostas no msn e o forum jogado as tevas entao acho que se possivel quando um moderador ver isso apagar o local que o cara pediupra adicionar no msn ou editar dizendo que isso eh prejudiciail ao forum ou sei la pq daqui a pouco esse forum pode acabar se todo mundo adotar essa ideia.

bom eh isso

falows

----------


## 1c3m4n

concordo com vc que isso eh prejudicial, mas nao tenho medo do pessoal soh querer usar o msn, ninguem aqui quer virar help-desk dos outros, ainda mais de graça.
 :Wink:

----------


## Mr_Mind

é simples, não tenham os vossos contactos no vosso perfil; nem ofereçam os vossos contactos no fórum...
para além de correrem o risco supracitado, correm também o risco de levar com mega-toneladas de spam geradas por spybots que passam a vida a procurar emails em sites e foruns :-)

eu pessoalmente, tenho neste momento 16 mensagens privadas com questões. para não ser rude, dou umas dicas, mas se querem respostas porque não as procurar no fórum? a não ser que me queiram pagar :-)

----------


## ruyneto

Sim concordo com vc mr_mind, tb não dou meu msn, nem fico adicionando todo mundo, mas tem gente que adiciona e começa a ajudar todo esse pessoal, nao que pra mim seje problema, mas acho que isso no final vai acabar com o forum pois menos gente vai procurar o forum e sim so vai procurar o cara, alem do que as respotas acabam nao chegando no forum, acho que eh isso.

falows

----------


## demiurgo

concordo com vc ruyneto...

eu mesmo nao tenho nda contra quem me adiciona no msn.... conheci melhor um monta d gente daque.. lah... e eh bem bacana

mas nao gosto d tirar duvidas por msn... e se alguem me pergunta algo, eu pergunto se ele jah postou no site... se sim, eu olho o post dele e ajudo, se nao, peco pra ele postar

pq as respostas te q ser pra todos... se nao... pra q forum??

[]'s

----------


## sergio

concordo... tem um monte de gente achando que, quem posta aqui nao tem nada pra fazer o dia inteiro e querem suas duvidas solucionadas na hora... PQP eh muita cara de pau... as vezes eh soh dar uma pesquisada de 2s que a resposta tah na mao... mas acho que esse "pessoal" acostumado com M$ tah querendo td mastigado d+... tem que ler um pouco, isso faz bem, na pior das hipoteses ajuda a melhorar o portugues ou ingles... 8)

----------


## Pedro0278

Esses dias mesmo teou ajudando um cara a configurara o ltsp dele via msn, ele postou a mensagem dele no forum e ninguem respondeu... e ai?

Se um cara posta a mensagem e nem sequer eh respondido a falta de ajuda no msn não contribui para que o sujeito deixe o Linux?

Eu mesmo ja postei duvidas aqui no forum e nem sequer tive uma resposta e por isso não sou contra quem ajuda pelo msn, mas nem por isso deixo de ajudar no forum tmb.

Abraços a todos... :good:

----------


## demiurgo

o fato d ninguem responder nao eh motivo pra deixar d usar o sistema

eu mesmo, quase sempre posto uma duvida, nao obtenho resposta.... se eu fosse desanimar por causa disso... nao estaria aque agora...

os posta q tenho hj, saum decorrentes das respostas q dou.... e nao das perguntas q faco...

acho normal nao obter resposta... quanto maior nosso nivel d conhecimento, mais dificil eh conseguir uma resposta pra um prob... isso eh normal... nao eh motivo pra desanimar

eu mesmo, sempre dou preferencia por responder topicos sem resposta... nao pq o kra pode desanimar se eu nao o fizer, mas pq assim o kra sabe q alguem estah tentando ajudar ele... e quase sempre as duvidas nao saum nda do outro mundo...

----------


## Pedro0278

:good: Legal cara...

Vamos responder então... Agora mesmo estou te respondendo  :Smile:

----------


## ruyneto

> Esses dias mesmo teou ajudando um cara a configurara o ltsp dele via msn, ele postou a mensagem dele no forum e ninguem respondeu... e ai?
> 
> Se um cara posta a mensagem e nem sequer eh respondido a falta de ajuda no msn não contribui para que o sujeito deixe o Linux?
> 
> Eu mesmo ja postei duvidas aqui no forum e nem sequer tive uma resposta e por isso não sou contra quem ajuda pelo msn, mas nem por isso deixo de ajudar no forum tmb.
> 
> Abraços a todos... :good:


Cara pq vc em vez de responde tudo por msn nao ajudou o cara no forum mesmo, ae todos saberiam as duvidas e resolução e provavelmente alguem tera a mesma duvida e abrira um topic sendo que a resposta ja podia estar no forum, por isso acho que eh ruim isso.

falows

----------


## Pedro0278

1º - Porque ele me adicionou no meu msn.

2º Quase uma hora de chat iria resolver muito aqui?

Se o cara te procura no msn, ajuda ele por lá, se foi no forum, ajuda ele no fórum.

Já pensou se eu digo ao cara - Vá la no forum e da uma pesquisada... o que ele faria? desistiria na hora de configurara.

No msn que eh tempo real ja foi uma dificuldade.... O forum iria ter umas 10 paginas no topico so com duvidas.

Note que com isso nao estou monosprezando a capacidade do forum em ajudar.

----------


## ruyneto

Eu sou contra isso, quer ajuda desse tipo , em tempo real, no meu msn paga, mas cada um sabe o que faz.

falows

----------


## cebolark

Aew,

Pow, fala sério, ta certo que eu nao tenho 5mil msgs postadas como o Ice_man daemon, mas pow, eu tento ajudar, sempre que tenho um tempo e sempre que tenho uma duvida eu pergunto, na maioria das vezes, eu acabo postando a reposta para a minha propria duvida.


Pow, da de mao beijada é foda ne?? Se o pessoal fizessem como eu, ja ajudava e muito. Mas nao.. muitos.. postam e deixam queto... no outro dia, olham, sem resposta, ja posta denovo reclamando, algo do tipo: "Pow, ninguem vai me ajduar?" é foda neh.

Invez de esperar, vai atras, se descobrir, posta, outros iram precisar dessa resposta.


flws,

----------


## ruyneto

> Aew,
> 
> Pow, fala sério, ta certo que eu nao tenho 5mil msgs postadas como o Ice_man daemon, mas pow, eu tento ajudar, sempre que tenho um tempo e sempre que tenho uma duvida eu pergunto, na maioria das vezes, eu acabo postando a reposta para a minha propria duvida.
> 
> 
> Pow, da de mao beijada é foda ne?? Se o pessoal fizessem como eu, ja ajudava e muito. Mas nao.. muitos.. postam e deixam queto... no outro dia, olham, sem resposta, ja posta denovo reclamando, algo do tipo: "Pow, ninguem vai me ajduar?" é foda neh.
> 
> Invez de esperar, vai atras, se descobrir, posta, outros iram precisar dessa resposta.
> 
> ...


Ta certinho cebolark, acho que temos que buscar a resposta, auqi eh so mais um local para acharmos ela, mas nao devemos achar que aqui temos a obrigação de ter nossa resposta.

falows

----------


## Jim

Eu tenho varios contatos do Under (uns que eu adicionei, outros que me adicionaram) a diferença é que... usamos para fazer amizade... converso boa parte do dia e da noite com o ice... eu e ele estamos sempre trocando idéias, planejando alguns projetos, coisas do gênero... o que nao vale é se apoiar nas costas dos seus contatos do msn né meu? Claro que se vc nao consegue se lembrar daquele comandinho pra mostrar os processos (é só um exemplo) tu nao vai postar um tópico pra isso se tem um maluco ali pra te dizer isso em 2 segundos...

Não se esqueçam que a intenção do fórum é ajudar-nos uns aos outros...

Meu msn tá lotado de gente que vem me pedir ajuda, e muitas vezes me deparo com mensagens, das mesmas pessoas que ajudei a tempos atras dizendo assim:

"quem é vc?" - respondo que sou eu é quem pergunto
"pq me adicionou?" - respondo que foi ele quem me adicionou
"ah babaca, me adiciona e depois nao lembra... otário" - eu só excluo...

Tem cabimento? Mas é a real...

Sem dizer que essa gente nunca me dá bom dia, pergunta como eu to, que que ando inventando ou coisas do gênero... podre....

----------


## ruyneto

Sim Jim para amizade eh sempre bom, mas o problema que psotei eh o pessoal por uma mensagem e querer a resposta pelo msn ou e-mail, acho que isso devia ser proibido.

falows

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> concordo com vc ruyneto...
> 
> eu mesmo nao tenho nda contra quem me adiciona no msn.... conheci melhor um monta d gente daque.. lah... e eh bem bacana
> 
> mas nao gosto d tirar duvidas por msn... e se alguem me pergunta algo, eu pergunto se ele jah postou no site... se sim, eu olho o post dele e ajudo, se nao, peco pra ele postar
> 
> pq as respostas te q ser pra todos... se nao... pra q forum??
> 
> []'s


Encaro isto como um fora demiurgo, pois vc sumiu do meu msn já fazem alguns meses
ehehhehehe

as vezes isto do msn incomoda pra kct...

O pior é agora os caras querendo te vender equipamentos pelo msn..
Nao considero isto uma duvida legal...
Algumas vezes ja ajudei pessoas pelo msn, e tambem ja fui ajudado... mas sempre passando links de onde aprender, e nao de como fazer
!

----------


## Duca

E ae galera, blz!!! :good: 




> Se o cara te procura no msn, ajuda ele por lá, se foi no forum, ajuda ele no fórum. 
> 
> Já pensou se eu digo ao cara - Vá la no forum e da uma pesquisada... o que ele faria? desistiria na hora de configurara. 
> 
> No msn que eh tempo real ja foi uma dificuldade.... O forum iria ter umas 10 paginas no topico so com duvidas.





> pq as respostas te q ser pra todos... se nao... pra q forum??


Sobre o msn, eu soh acho que se o cara pede ajuda pelo msn, *no minimo ele poderia/deveria descrever,aqui no forum,* como conseguiu resolver o seu problema, e assim poderia ajudar a todos.

Claro que com o msn ligado, fica mais facil para resolver, pq tem horas que tu pode estar desesperado  :Help:  para sanar sua duvida e o tempo eh crucial.




> sempre que tenho um tempo e sempre que tenho uma duvida eu pergunto, na maioria das vezes, eu acabo postando a reposta para a minha propria duvida.


Isso eh muito importante, se vc mesmo consegue sanar sua duvida, nao esqueca de compartilhar conosco!




> O pior é agora os caras querendo te vender equipamentos pelo msn.. 
> Nao considero isto uma duvida legal...


Mas o cara que adicionou deve ter plena consciencia, de que o cara estah lhe ajudando de muita boa vontade, e nao se deve cobrar nada mais alem disso.

Facam amizades no msn  :Big Grin:  e naum operadores de help-desk  :Help:  !!!

Abracos  :Smile:  !!!!

----------


## Jim

É... ultimamente tenho tido pouco tempo pra ajudar no fórum, pra papear no msn, e minhas dúvidas tb nao tem sido resolvidas  :Embarrassment: ops:
Nem por isso deixo de usar linux.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Seria bom se os caras fizessem isto.
Tipo, pegar a resolucao do problema e postar como artigo. Poderia-se ate ser criado um forum de resolução de problemas (se bem que já existem as dicas que é mais ou menos isto).

----------


## oyama

Sem duvida o melhor e postar no forum, pois já fica documentado e quem quiser e so pesquisar que encontra lá. Quero fazer uma sugestao ao pessoal que administrar o forum da uma melhorada na forma de pesquisar colocando operadores logicos. Quanto ao msn se for uma duvida rápidas sem problemas. outra coisa que é foda no msn e o cara ficar fazendo rodeios e nao vai direto ao assunto ou pior as vzs nem te cumplimenta ou não agradece.

----------


## MAJOR

> concordo com vc que isso eh prejudicial, mas nao tenho medo do pessoal soh querer usar o msn, ninguem aqui quer virar help-desk dos outros, ainda mais de graça.




Alias, essa é umas das maneiras de eu ganhar meu $$ na GPL não? "Suporte"
:good:

A pequisa na web seria melhor se todas as dúvidas estivessem em um db como o Underlinux faz.

----------


## thiagog

pessoal se for algo simples eu sei q nao custa nada ajudar , 
mas acho q cada um deve antes se virar e procurar nos arquivos de foruns, artigos seguir o howto ou faq e se der erro postar nos foruns se nao tiver opcao perguntar pelo msn mas nao mentir .. : )

:good:

----------

aheee Galera,

Blz.....

Sinceramente, acho que quem entra em um fórum regularmente, entra com o espirito de ajudar alguém. Não adianta vc só colocar questionamentos, quando souber uma resposta é seu dever moral posta-la. 
Em relação ao MSN, sinceramente nada contra quem faz isto. Eu particularmente não faço, pois acabaria passando o dia respondendo no MSN. Já o fórum eu entro quando posso.

MAIS UMA VEZ EU DIGO, O IMPORTANTE É ESTARMOS COM A IDÉIA DE AJUDAR.

Abraço

----------


## morronix

> aheee Galera,
> 
> Blz.....
> 
> Sinceramente, acho que quem entra em um fórum regularmente, entra com o espirito de ajudar alguém. Não adianta vc só colocar questionamentos, quando souber uma resposta é seu dever moral posta-la. 
> Em relação ao MSN, sinceramente nada contra quem faz isto. Eu particularmente não faço, pois acabaria passando o dia respondendo no MSN. Já o fórum eu entro quando posso.
> 
> MAIS UMA VEZ EU DIGO, O IMPORTANTE É ESTARMOS COM A IDÉIA DE AJUDAR.
> 
> Abraço


É isso aih..mesmo sabendo que poderia me beneficiar,pois sou muito user,compreendo perfeitamente que um fórum é de grande valia pra todos nós,pois ele mantém o espírito de comunidade..Já o pessoal que pede msn só pra pedir suporte,só lamento,pois além de ser um ato de egoísmo,não vai criar nenhum vínculo de amizade com a pessoa que tah do outro lado...

----------


## ruyneto

Seguinte acho que o grande problema do msn é esvaziar o forum pq o pessoal começa a so perguntar para outros por msn, ou mesmo ter discussoes sobre topicos que seriam interessantes no msn


falows

----------

Se foi tao complicado assim o cara mto provavelmente fez-te de besta. apenas pegou o conceito doq seja um LTSP e te fez de professor dele, no mínimo não leu nem um artigo etc etc antes. nem mto menos a documentacao. aparentemente em vez de ajuda-lo fez foi atrapalhar. pq? pq assim so faz crescer o numero de preguiçosos. q querem td nas maos.. 







> 1º - Porque ele me adicionou no meu msn.
> 
> 2º Quase uma hora de chat iria resolver muito aqui?
> 
> Se o cara te procura no msn, ajuda ele por lá, se foi no forum, ajuda ele no fórum.
> 
> Já pensou se eu digo ao cara - Vá la no forum e da uma pesquisada... o que ele faria? desistiria na hora de configurara.
> 
> No msn que eh tempo real ja foi uma dificuldade.... O forum iria ter umas 10 paginas no topico so com duvidas.
> ...

----------

